# [SOLVED] Power Supply voltage switch



## Cosmasmh (Feb 13, 2014)

hellow,
Your help guys how could I change the voltage from 115v to 220v from power supplier this one Dell F280E-00 280W Power Supply/ PSU MM720


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Power Supply voltage switch*

You don't need to do that on newer power supplies. The older ones that were dual voltage had a switch you could change for the voltage. Nearly all made currently are switch mode (digital) and have a wider operating range from 100 - 250 volts

It should have a label indicating this.


----------



## Cosmasmh (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Power Supply voltage switch*

Thanks Jimscreechy,
I have 100 PC here dell optiplex 745 and both using power supplier with the red button switch for voltage but one of them is like that from the picture it does not have that red button instead it has a grey button and a green light aside


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Power Supply voltage switch*

If you have a PSU with a Voltage selection switch, it need to be set to the appropriate setting for the geographical location it's being used in.
If there is no switch, it should automatically adjust.
The button and light are "probably" a reset button and the Green LED a power on indicator.
In what country were the PC's originally purchased?


----------



## Cosmasmh (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Power Supply voltage switch*

Thanks Tyree,
These PCs purchased from US which is 115v and I am from Tanzania which is 220v I don't have PSU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Power Supply voltage switch*

As noted, if there is no Voltage selection switch, the PSU's "should" use whatever they are connected to. Contacting Dell might be a wise option.


----------



## Cosmasmh (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Power Supply voltage switch*

Thanks a lot for your advice, am going to chat with dell support


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Power Supply voltage switch*

OK and please post back with any results. I would be interested to hear what they say.


----------



## Cosmasmh (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Power Supply voltage switch*

Thanks alot for your consideration guys now my problem solved the power supply I have is automatic.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I assumed so but better safe than sorry. Glad it worked out and thanks for posting back.


----------

